# need advice installing soffit vents in vinyl siding



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

tspoon84 said:


> My soffits (eaves?) hang over only about 6-8" before the gutter, and are basically 1" wood covered by vinyl siding.


1) remove the existing vinyl altogether.
2) butcher up some vent opening holes (neat is better) as needed.
3) use the vented material intended for soffit to close.

hth


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"I don't know if I can replace the whole thing with a vented vinyl soffit, but even if I do I feel like it wouldn't be very much ventilation compared to the louvered vents." ---- You are correct! The NFVA with vinyl vents is minimal with only the existing 6-8" soffit area depth. The vinyl only has one that meets minimum 9 sq.in. per foot (recommended) and you have 1/2 that. I'd use continuous venting (screened and opposing louvers, metal), close the fascia board for optimum positive air pressure. Then ? next to that.

Gary
PS. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Double-A (Dec 13, 2011)

Take all the vinyl soffit down, buy full-lanced aluminum soffit material in the correct color, cut the soffit wood board back completely, install the full-lanced aluminum.

Block the gable vents.

Add at least one exhaust vent.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A picture would sure be nice.


----------

